# OK, who dug up the T1 to Florida ?



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

who was it ? Jrannis ? one of you guys up the line ? fess up.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

A T1? My grandma can walk faster than that.....


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

For the past 10+ days we'll lose connection for about 4 minutes at a time and it happens about 4-5 times per day. Comcast says "they're working on it". 

Are you seeing prolonged outages or intermittent?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> For the past 10+ days we'll lose connection for about 4 minutes at a time and it happens about 4-5 times per day. Comcast says "they're working on it".
> 
> Are you seeing prolonged outages or intermittent?


Actually my phone works fine, but according to the news and verizon's site most of Florida is out (cell service)

http://downdetector.com/status/verizon-wireless/map/


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Saw the Verizon issue on the news. Didn't know you were talking cell phone. We use AT&T so we're fine. Comcast has done real good for the past ten years around here and now it's starting to have problems again.


----------

